#  Vorstellungen >   nun denn..... >

## günni

ein wunderschönes HALLO an alle.... 
bin über den lebensbaum hergekommen und mal neugierig, wie sichs entwickelt, dieses board.... 
wie im profil geschrieben, bin ich ein schon 56jähriger ms-kranker, e-rolli fahrer, mit recht vielen interessen....natürlich auch am 250 MILLIARDEN  markt....dem G E S U N D H E I T S U N W E S E N! :Huh?:  
zunm grossen glück bin ich kein arzt geworden....sondern "nur" einer mit Ö! ein "inschinööör" halt....da kann man wenigstens fast alles MESSEN! 
günni

----------


## Obelix1962

@günni, 
Hallo  :congratulations_2b_cut:  günni Herzlich  :c_love_puter4:  willkommen im Patientenfragen.net. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass  :c_laugh:  und Antworten  :crazynew3:  auf Deine Fragen im Forum. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo günni  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  :rainbow1:  
Hoffe dir gefällt es bei uns  :a_plain111:   
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Günni! 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Grüß mal Bad Hersfeld von mir aus der Ferne!*

----------


## Malu

Grüß dich Günni, 
hab es gestern auch erst geschafft, mich hier wieder neu einzuloggen.
Verstärkst also hier jetzt auch die "ms-lebensbaum" - Fraktion ;-) 
Man liest sich, wo auch immer
Malu

----------


## günni

jo, jo....son bissl 
muss man doch "auf die mädels" aufpassen, gell....die jungs sollen auf sich selbst achtgeben! :Zunge raus:  :Zunge raus:  :Zunge raus:  
günni

----------

